

Best intro to c#/.net/wpf book? - altano

It's usually pretty easy to determine what the best intro book is on any given topic with some googling around, buy I'm having trouble finding a review of what c# books are out there.<p>Would anyone care to recommend a book (or many books) to a complete beginner when it comes to c#/.net/wpf?  I'm interested in the language and the platform and the clr in general.<p>Thanks in advance!
======
iterationx
I've read two books on WPF I can't really recommend them since I didn't think
they were worth the money, but really the most useful thing is to just work
through and extend the samples. <http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/ms771449.aspx>

------
safetytrick
If you've programmed before I'd recommend C# in a Nutshell, you get a solid
overview of C# and .Net at a quick pace and its a good reference when you are
done. WPF Unleashed is highly recommended for WPF (I haven't read it, I've
just heard good things), Application = Code + Markup is also a very good book
for WPF.

------
nailer
I don't have much experience of .net but as an introduction to a language
series there is no series of books better designed than Head First. Here's
their C# book:

<http://www.headfirstlabs.com/books/hfcsharp/>

